# Quad G5 2.5ghz airport



## kev_brett (Feb 14, 2009)

Hi
I've been told that the airport card I would need for my quad G5 (2006) is obsolete, does anyone know which one I need and where I can get one to go wireless?  Help please!!

Thanks

Kev


----------



## MisterMe (Feb 14, 2009)

kev_brett said:


> Hi
> I've been told that the airport card I would need for my quad G5 (2006) is obsolete, does anyone know which one I need and where I can get one to go wireless?  ...


What do you mean by you've "been told"? There is no 2006 version of the PowerMac G5. The most recent PM G5 is "Cypher" which was released in October 2005. It features two dual-core PPC 970MP processors. An optional Airport Extreme with Bluetooth 2.0 + EDR combo card provided wireless connectivity. The Intel-based MacPro was introduced in 2006. On the newer machines, Airport and Bluetooth + EDR were no longer handled by a single combo card.

Any store that repairs Macs should be able to get the combo card that you want.


----------



## ora (Feb 14, 2009)

There are other options as well.

You can buy a wireless access point/bridge that will plug into the ethernet port, or even a usb2 wirless dongle or a PCI wireless card like the ones here. Depends on your needs, budget, etc etc.


----------



## kev_brett (Feb 15, 2009)

This is what my spec says about my comp: Hardware Overview:

  Model Name:	Power Mac G5 Quad
  Model Identifier:	PowerMac11,2
  Processor Name:	PowerPC G5 (1.1)
  Processor Speed:	2.5 GHz
  Number Of CPUs:	4
  L2 Cache (per CPU):	1 MB
  Memory:	4.5 GB
  Bus Speed:	1.25 GHz
  Boot ROM Version:	5.2.7f1

and have been told by an apple reseller that I need the airport kit from c.2006 - anyone know what this is??

Thanks


----------



## DeltaMac (Feb 15, 2009)

The Airport/bluetooth combo card kit comes with mounting hardware for installing in that Late 2005 PowerMac G5. I think it also comes with the runway card, too, but I'm not sure. You NEED the runway card, which is similar to a daughter card. The combo wireless card mounts on that runway card, which, in turn, is inserted into a slot on the logic board. You can check to see if you have one. It's directly above the top-most RAM slot, underneath the divider shelf. If there is a small card plugged into that slot, then you already have the runway card, and the Airport combo card just mounts on the runway card. Again, I'm not sure it it is included with the kit, or is an original part. If that card is not there, you would have to go through an Apple reseller to get that kit. If the kit is no longer available (a reseller should be able to tell you), then an internal kit may not be an option now, and something in a USB, or ethernet port, or a PCI-Express card might be your best option, as you can get N speed WIFI.  Here's one that I found - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833164028


----------



## BuddyBoyUK (May 11, 2009)

I bought my Quad 2.5 G5 PPC in early 2006 before the new ones came out. I decided not to have the wifi/bluetooth fitted at the time and couldn't buy the card from apple when I tried to get it. I ended up having to have one shipped in from a retailer in USA.
As for Apple themselves, absolutely rubbish! They wasn't interested in helping me source one, the info they gave me was totally wrong as this model G5 has the express slot BUT the wifi/bluetooth card doesn't fit it even though Apple said it did both via the phone and also the so called geniuses in their shops!
If you haven't got yours yet and still want one then let me know and I'll find out the company that I shipped mine from for you.
Be careful what advice you take as the so called experts don't always know what they're talking about! Even the 3 so called experts at the 3 different companies that Apple gave me (who install network systems for Apple) didn't even know that our G5's ARE different from other models!
And reading this topic, there's obviously others on here that don't know it either!


----------



## mantis06geff (Jun 16, 2009)

hello, I got the same system you got, powermac G5 Quad 2.5ghz, need the airport card for it. this moron send me a wrong card after i've told him what system i have can you give me the name of the company where you brought yours from, please. thnx.


----------

